# px4 storm 45



## MAGNUS (Mar 21, 2009)

Does anyone have a px4 storm in .45. How do you like the gun? Is it too big to carry concealed


----------



## Tuefelhunden (Nov 20, 2006)

I had one and liked as far as a range/home defense gun. But it is rather heavy and large for a polymer so I eventually parted with it. I am a big fan of the PX line up but small they are not. For me? Yes, too big for practical daily carry. But otherwise of very solid choice.


----------



## mag318 (Apr 25, 2008)

I have a PX4 45 with factory Trijicons and it is probably the best 45 I've owned, and there have been several. I love the feel of it, the action is smooth and it is a pleasure to shoot. Try one and I feel confident you'll like it.


----------



## mike.45px4 (Jul 29, 2010)

I love the gun!!! Just got it a month ago, no FTF's no FTE, nothing, just good overall. Accuracy is good, fits in my hand very well and just looks awesome!! As far as concealling... it seems a little too big, and im still trying to find a good holster for that. If you can find a nice one the gun can be concealled IWB pretty well.

Hope that helped


----------

